# Yamaha oder Mercury



## Wahoo12 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin ja recht neu hier, genieße meinen Vorruhestand in Paraguay und bin gerade dabei, mir ein Schlauchboot nebst kleinem Motor zu kaufen.
Bei den Schlauchbooten habe ich mich für das einzige Modell entschieden, das es hier gibt, Sumax DSM-360. DAs 300er ist wirklich zu klein für 2 Personen zum gemütlichen Angeln, mit Angelutensilien,  Kühlbox mit Essen und kalten Getränken (haben ja meist 35° und mehr hier).
Bei den Motoren habe ich jetzt die Wahl zwischen einem 3,3 PS Mercury 2 Takt oder einem 4,0 PS Yamaha 2 Takt. Beide sind neu, aber eben alte Modelle für die 3. Welt. Etwas anderes gibt es nicht, ausser kleine chinesische Modelle, die ich aber nicht probieren möchte. Größere Modelle gibt es auch, doch ist da der Preis...#q  Selbst für einen kleinen Yamaha zahlt man schon über 1500€....

Ich brauche Boot samt Motor für kleine Flüsse mit einer Fließgeschwindigkeit von  6 - 8 Km/h - zum Angeln, nicht Schleppangeln.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen kleinen Motoren? Ersatzteilfrage und Reparaturen sind bei beiden gleich (schlecht) hier, d.h. es sollte so wenig wie möglich kaputt gehen|supergri 
Vielen DAnk und heiße Grüße (36°C) in die kalte Adventszeit
Bernd


----------



## kühkopfangler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Hallo, meine Erfahrungen mit Bootsmotor und LT-5  http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/chevrolet/112_9508_chevrolet_corvette_zr_1/photos/

positiv. Yamaha ???#c


----------



## peiner freak (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

jamaha  meiner ist TOP


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*



kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Hallo, meine Erfahrungen mit Bootsmotor und LT-5  http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/chevrolet/112_9508_chevrolet_corvette_zr_1/photos/
> 
> positiv. Yamaha ???#c



Ist Dir der Link fehlgegangen oder welcher Sinn steckt dahinter?;+
Dem Threadersteller hilfts *so* nicht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Moin Moin Bernd

* 	 Wassergekühlt oder Luftgekühlt???  

bis Morgen#h
*


----------



## Broiler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Also nur ganz nebenbei, bei Fließgeschwindigkeiten bis 8 km/h finde ich für ein 3,60er Boot die Motorisierung so grenzwertig, wenn du vor hast auch mal gegen den Strom zu zweit mit Kühlbox und Kaltgetränken zu fahren. Da sollten es schon um die 8-10 PS sein. Habe selbst mal allein mit einem 2,70er Boot auf der Elbe mit 2,5 PS Probleme bekommen. Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## kühkopfangler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ist Dir der Link fehlgegangen oder welcher Sinn steckt dahinter?;+
> Dem Threadersteller hilfts *so* nicht!


 
Meine Erfahrungen mit Mercurymotoren kann ich nur empfhelen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.#h


----------



## Marco74 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Ich würde auch grundsätzlich keinen 2-takter mehr kaufen. Du wirst bald Probleme mit der Ersatzteilversorgung haben. Gibt es keine günstigen Tohatsu 4-Takter?
Aber wenn du nur die 2 Motoren erhalten kannst: Yamaha!


----------



## Ted (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Ich würde Dir auch zu einem Yamaha raten. Und wenn möglich, dann nimm auf jeden Fall einen luftgekühlten!


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Moin . Erstmal schöne Grüsse nach Paraguay, es gibt zur zeit echt Zehntausend bessere Ecken als hier in Deutschland. Bin echt erstaunt das in Südamerika einer ein Deutsches Anglerforum besucht. Ich will mich mal an die Frage des Te mit ranhängen. Ich will mir in kommenden Jahr einen stärkeren Motor zulegen 4-8 Ps . Zur zeit dümpel ich mit 2,5 Ps in der gegend rum . Was soll ich sagen , immer morgens als erster eine halbe stunde vor den Anderen losfahren und trotzdem als letzter ankommen , die weiter entfernten guten Fanggründe sind mindestens zwei stunden entfernt usw. Ihr versteht? Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen , worauf muss ich beim gebrauchtkauf unbedingt achten ( zu einen Neuen reicht die kohle leider nicht) . Bei uns wird ja in der Hauptsache Mercury und Mariner gefahren . Achja mein Boot ist ein Anka aus der letzten Ostproduktion. Danke ich hoffe mal wieder auf eueren Rat.|kopfkrat


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

@ Riesenangler
. Achja mein Boot ist ein Anka aus der letzten Ostproduktion
8 ps ist glaube ich schon bissel viel nen guter 5 oder 6 ps normalschaft reicht volkommen aus für dein boot#h ps. für 900 bis 1000 euro bekommste nen neuen tohatsu #t


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Ich fahr zur Zeit einen 2,5er Tohatsu. Ist nicht schlecht das ding , aber eben ein wenig unterdimensioniert. 900-1000 wo soll es denn so einen geben? Zugegeben ein  8er ist schon etwas fett für das boot , aber mit meinen 160 kilo kommt er denn auch gut in fahrt ohne sich selbst zu versenken. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

900-1000 euro wo soll es denn so einen geben?

http://www.bauhaus-nautic.info/sort...enborder/aussenbordmotor-tohatsu-mfs5c-s.html


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Danke. Habe grade geschaut, das müsste gehen . Muss nur noch mit meiner innerfamilieren "Bank" reden . wenn er mir einen " Kredit" einräumt dann bin ich am Wochenende dort. Nochmals DANKE und einen schönen Abend noch.#6


----------



## Wahoo12 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal vielen DAnk für die vielen guten Tipps. Tja, das Problem hier ist etwas anders als in Deutschland. Hier muss man nehmen, was man bekommen kann, nicht was man haben möchte. Einen Bootsmarkt wie in DT gibt es hier nicht, ist 3. Welt, wo es für die meisten ums Überleben geht. Und gebraucht geht schon gar nicht, ist alles Schrott und von Privat kaufen geht ohnehin nicht - als Gringo wird man über den Tisch gezogen oder hat, wenn man zu dumm ist, eine Pistole am Kopf, das Geld ist pfutsch und den Motor gab es nur als Foto.... Und die wenigen neuen Motoren kosten als Uraltmodelle so viel wie in DT die aktuellen Topmodelle - ein Yamaha 4 PS 2Takter ist mit über 1500€ dabei, für die 8 oder 10PS Modelle bekommt man schon einen Gebrauchtwagen....
Aber ich denke auch, dass es der Yamaha werden wird - wenn er wirklich existent ist.
Viele Grüße aus Paraguay
Bernd


----------



## allegoric (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Genau aus dem Grund bin ich froh, hier leben zu dürfen, auch wenn die Sonne nicht so oft scheint . Es kommt immer darauf an, was man aus seinem Leben macht und wer nur nörgelt, erreicht auch nichts.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deiner Suche, für mich stellt sich die Frage leider noch nicht.


----------



## Raubfisch (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

So oft man auch hier in DE am fluchen ist... es gibt ein paar sachen, die sind trotz der übertreibenen bürokratie ect. doch ganz gut. Ich möchte z.B nicht in türkmenistan ins krankenhaus ect. und in südamerika ist das mit dem shoppen als gringo scheinbar so ne sache 

mal mehr oder weniger zum thema; luftgekühlt bei 36grad und mehr, als laie würde ich vermuten der kocht dann doch in seinem eigenen saft, oder ?!


----------



## Chef XXX (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bernd,

die Motoren sind beide gut und robust.Wenn sie beide gleich kosten nimm den Yamaha.Der hat eine bessere Laufkultur und verbraucht ein bisschen weniger.

Gruß Eric


----------



## Wahoo12 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps und Ratschläge. Habe mich inzwischen auch für den Yahama entschieden, kostet nur wenig mehr, hat aber etwas mehr Leistung.
Nächste Woche wird er samt Boot geliefert - dann kann es fast losgehen (noch Schonzeit fürs Angeln vom Boot aus bis 20.12.).
Ansonsten - nunja, wir leben seit über 2 Jahren hier, haben uns mit Anfang 50 verabschiedet vom Stress. Wer sich nicht zu dumm anstellt, wird auch nicht gelinkt. Aber es überwiegt doch die Freiheit hier; keiner, der Vorschriften macht; Natur, die stellenweise noch unberührt ist. Man kann tun und lassen, was man will und wann man es will, hat 365 Tage Urlaub im Jahr. Krankenhaus hatten wir schon - für 2000 € Gallen-OP im Einzelzimmer mit Besucherbett für den Ehepartner, 3-Gang-Menü, 4 Krankenschwestern für 12 Patienten, 1 Arzt der spanisch, englisch und deutsch spricht - da kann man nicht meckern. Und die 2000 hat man locker, weil man ja keine KK zahlt. Und für die schlimmsten Fälle hat man eine private Versicherung für wenige € im Monat. 12 Monate im Jahr alles grün, alles blüht ist auch nicht übel. Und wer Schnee will, fliegt für kleines Geld nach Bolivien oder Chile. Und vor allem sind die Leute hier anders drauf, arm aber glücklich, keine Miesepetergesichter wie oft in DT. Habe davor schon jahrelang im arabischen Raum gearbeitet - und konnte in DT nicht mehr leben#d Und nun kann ich hier in Ruhe auch noch angeln - was will man mehr.


----------



## elbetaler (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Schön zu hören, wünsche Euch alles Gute, vor allem viel Gesundheit und natürlich dicke Fische!
Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Und mal über den Tellerrand hinaus blicken? Ok, alles easy, ne zeitlang. Wers kann, ohne Heimweh.
Aber ein paar Deutsche müssen auch noch hier bleiben! Denn wie soll Deutschland sonst heissen?
Fahre übrigens selbst TOHATSU und bin sehr zufrieden. Lasse jährlich eine Wartung machen (ca.50Euros).


Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## wini-one (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Hi 
Yamaha und Mercury sind gleich gut aber wenn möglich als 
Four Stoke also 4 tackter, sind nicht so anfällig und laufen viel ruhiger

lg
winfried


----------



## Carphuntermichel (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*



Wahoo12 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps und Ratschläge. Habe mich inzwischen auch für den Yahama entschieden, kostet nur wenig mehr, hat aber etwas mehr Leistung.
> Nächste Woche wird er samt Boot geliefert - dann kann es fast losgehen (noch Schonzeit fürs Angeln vom Boot aus bis 20.12.).
> Ansonsten - nunja, wir leben seit über 2 Jahren hier, haben uns mit Anfang 50 verabschiedet vom Stress. Wer sich nicht zu dumm anstellt, wird auch nicht gelinkt. Aber es überwiegt doch die Freiheit hier; keiner, der Vorschriften macht; Natur, die stellenweise noch unberührt ist. Man kann tun und lassen, was man will und wann man es will, hat 365 Tage Urlaub im Jahr. Krankenhaus hatten wir schon - für 2000 € Gallen-OP im Einzelzimmer mit Besucherbett für den Ehepartner, 3-Gang-Menü, 4 Krankenschwestern für 12 Patienten, 1 Arzt der spanisch, englisch und deutsch spricht - da kann man nicht meckern. Und die 2000 hat man locker, weil man ja keine KK zahlt. Und für die schlimmsten Fälle hat man eine private Versicherung für wenige € im Monat. 12 Monate im Jahr alles grün, alles blüht ist auch nicht übel. Und wer Schnee will, fliegt für kleines Geld nach Bolivien oder Chile. Und vor allem sind die Leute hier anders drauf, arm aber glücklich, keine Miesepetergesichter wie oft in DT. Habe davor schon jahrelang im arabischen Raum gearbeitet - und konnte in DT nicht mehr leben#d Und nun kann ich hier in Ruhe auch noch angeln - was will man mehr.



Hallo wahoo,toll wie Du jetzt lebst,ein Traum den ich auch gerne Leben würde, aber das dauert noch 20 Jahre.
Sag mal,kannst Du Dir nicht einen Gebrauchen aus Deutschschland per Luftfracht schicken lassen?Ich habe ganz gute Kontakte zu einem Händler hier im Ort,da muß sich doch was machen lassen.
Habe am Trollingboot auch Jamaha'bin zufrieden damit.
Lass Dir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen,

Gruß aus dem kalten Norden von old Germany

Michael


----------



## stefan_k (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Hallo, ich habe einen 4 PS 2Takt Mercury, würde aber nicht emfehelen, weil sie sehr anfällig sind. Was den Preis angeht, kenne ich aus Brasilien, die Dinge sind dort echt teuer wegen der Importzölle vor allem und Qualität kann man eigentlich dort nicht bezahlen auch wenn man eine gute Rente hat . Man sollte den Motor unbedingt beim Händler kaufen, wo man jedes Jahr auch Service und Inspektion machen kann, so kann die Maschine auch länger leben. Ich werde auch einen stärkeren Motor nehmen, also so ab 5PS mindestens und am besten Yamaha.


----------



## Bonsai1 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Yamaha oder Mercury*

Hallo,
die Marken sind beide gut.Wenn möglich solltest du nach einem 2-Zylinder schauen und am besten 4-Takt.Die laufen sehr ruhig.
Viele Grüsse 
Bonsai1


----------

